# Super Puma rental in Boulder!



## Whitewater Tube Co. (Apr 23, 2010)

Reserve your ride on the Super Puma with our "Team America" rental package

https://whitewatertubing.3dcartstor...13-Paddle-Raft-Package-store-pickup_p_37.html


----------

